# Mấy Chế Cho Em Hỏi Những Dịch Vụ Cần Quan Tâm Khi Đăng Kí Đi Du Lịch Châu Ơi Với Ạ



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (3 Tháng năm 2018)

Chào cả nhà, mấy nay em có vài thắc mắt về các dịch vụ của tour du lịch ngoài nước. Em cũng kham khảo nhiều website về vấn đề này rồi mà vẫn chưa hiểu rõ nữa  Dự định hè này đăng kí đi Châu Âu chơi với bên ngoại mà giờ đầu óc rùng beng rồi quá huhu...Mấy chế có kinh nghiệm đi du lịch châu âu hay các vấn đề nan giải về visa và đường xá chia sẻ giúp em với.


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (7 Tháng năm 2018)

Hình như làm  Visa du lịch Châu Âu nghe nói khó hơn bên Châu Á thì phải mẹ à.


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (7 Tháng năm 2018)

tour thì nhiều mà chế, chịu khó lên xem kỹ rồi book đi thôi có gì đâu?


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (7 Tháng năm 2018)

MẸ ĐI CHÂU ÂU MÀ ĐI NƯỚC NÀO ZẠ HAY ĐI HẾT CHÂU ÂU LUÔN


----------



## Duong Quan Nhat (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Chào cả nhà, mấy nay em có vài thắc mắt về các dịch vụ của tour du lịch ngoài nước. Em cũng kham khảo nhiều website về vấn đề này rồi mà vẫn chưa hiểu rõ nữa  Dự định hè này đăng kí đi Châu Âu chơi với bên ngoại mà giờ đầu óc rùng beng rồi quá huhu...Mấy chế có kinh nghiệm đi du lịch châu âu hay các vấn đề nan giải về visa và đường xá chia sẻ giúp em với.


Hi c lh zalo 0946003410 em sẽ hướng dẫn toàn bộ nha .


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Có chế nào đi tour của Tugo chưa ? Nhỏ bạn em mơi giới thiệu cho em, lo nhất là vấn đề visa luôn, chỉ sợ rớt thôi


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Có chế nào đi tour của Tugo chưa ? Nhỏ bạn em mơi giới thiệu cho em, lo nhất là vấn đề visa luôn, chỉ sợ rớt thôi


Tugo em đi rồi visa bao đậu hoàn tiền nếu rớt nên chế yên tâm mà đi


----------



## Trần Thùy Hà (11 Tháng năm 2018)

mình mê châu âu lắm mà tiếc chưa có điều kiện để đi thấy chế đi mà ganh tị ghê vậy á hix


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Trần Thùy Hà đã viết:


> mình mê châu âu lắm mà tiếc chưa có điều kiện để đi thấy chế đi mà ganh tị ghê vậy á hix


Cũng không quá mắc đâu chế ơi em mới đi bên Pháp về nè vui quá trời quá đất luôn ahihi!


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Khi đi du lịch điều quan trọng nhất đó là ý kiến của chúng ta với phía tổ chức tour khi có vần đề cần thiết. Nhưng muốn tìm một tour có thể lắng nghe khách hàng đáp ứng mọi kiếu nại của khách hàng thì quả thật hiện giờ rất khó tìm ra. Điều này ai cũng lo lắng chứ không riêng mình chế đâu nên chế đừng quá lo lắng.  Mình cũng đã từng như chế nhưng sau khi được mọi người giới thiệu Tugo, mình đã rất hài lòng sau khi đi thử. Tugo sẽ đảm bảo đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng trong mọi trường hợp vì thế chế có thể đăng ký Tugo để đảm bảo chất lượng chuyến du lịch của mình. Chúc chế có chuyến đi đầy vui vẻ.


----------



## Hà Thanh Thanh (11 Tháng năm 2018)

các mẹ châu á kéo nhau đi châu âu chơi hết rồi à ))) sướng quá trời sướng


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Hà Thanh Thanh đã viết:


> các mẹ châu á kéo nhau đi châu âu chơi hết rồi à ))) sướng quá trời sướng


đi cho biết đó biết đây chứ chị hihi, qua đó cho mát chị à bên đây nóng chịu không nổi luôn hixhix


----------



## Lý Ngọc My (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Nghe nói bên châu âu có nhiều mỹ phẩm xịn lắm nhớ mua về dùng nha chế


----------



## Lê Tuyết Ngân (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Nhỏ giờ chưa được đi du lịch ngoài nước luôn mà nghe mấy mẹ bàn em thấy  nôn quá  biết tích góp đến khi nào mới đủ đi đây


----------



## Lệ Mộng Hoa (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Có mẹ nào trong đây đi Singapor chưa cho e xin vài review với


----------



## Đoàn Kiều Nhi (11 Tháng năm 2018)

thấy nhiều mẹ hỏi tugo quá ko biết ai có kinh nghiệm đi rồi thì review 1 cái có tâm cho e xem ké với :">


----------



## Nguyễn Đoan Trang (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Nếu chế có ghé Nga cho e xin vài tấm hình sân Luzhniki thấy trên mạng đẹp quá trời thích ghê


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (11 Tháng năm 2018)

Đoàn Kiều Nhi đã viết:


> thấy nhiều mẹ hỏi tugo quá ko biết ai có kinh nghiệm đi rồi thì review 1 cái có tâm cho e xem ké với :">


EM MỚI ĐI NHẬT Ở BÊN ĐÓ VỀ NÈ MẸ PHẢI NÓI LÀ CHUYẾN ĐI QUÁ TUYỆT VỜI LUÔN, HDV BIẾT GẮN KẾT ĐOÀN VIÊN LẮM, MỌI NGƯỜI TRONG ĐOÀN AI CŨNG NHIỆT TÌNH, VUI VẺ, CÒN NHIỀU THỨ TUYỆT VỜI LẮM NÓI RA SỢ KHÔNG HẾT THÔI KK


----------



## Hà Trọng Quyên (12 Tháng năm 2018)

Dịch vụ du lịch thì đơn giản lắm chế, quan trọng là visa và bảo hiểm nhé rồi cam kết của cty xem ntn nữa, trước em có đi du lịch Nhật Bản của tour Tugo khá là ok. Về phần visa bao đậu 100% nếu không sẽ hoàn tiền ( Em khá kết phần này vì trước là lần đầu em đi xin visa nên dịch vụ như vậy em cũng đỡ lo ) Rồi bao bảo hiểm chuyến đi nên yên tâm hơn  Rồi suốt chuyến đi chỉ việc tận hưởng thôi vì tour đã lo trọn gói ăn uống rồi đường xá mình không cần phải lo kiếm đường. Chế thích có thể lên văn phòng của cty Tugo tham khảo thử nhé, em khá hài lòng về tour này.


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> MẸ ĐI CHÂU ÂU MÀ ĐI NƯỚC NÀO ZẠ HAY ĐI HẾT CHÂU ÂU LUÔN


Chế khéo đùa đi hết châu âu tiền đâu mà đi  e chỉ đi 1-2 nước thôi à


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Chế khéo đùa đi hết châu âu tiền đâu mà đi  e chỉ đi 1-2 nước thôi à


Tugo đang có tour 5 nước châu âu giá rẻ nè mấy mẹ, mấy mẹ nhanh nhanh đăng ký kẻo hết mùa khyến mãi thì tiếc lắm á kk .


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Nếu được chế có thể làm Visa Schengen  loại visa này cho phép chế lưu hành các nước châu âu một cách dễ dàng, với lại lọai visa này cũng dễ làm nữa chứ


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Dương Thanh Hàm đã viết:


> Nếu được chế có thể làm Visa Schengen  loại visa này cho phép chế lưu hành các nước châu âu một cách dễ dàng, với lại lọai visa này cũng dễ làm nữa chứ


Visa Schengen  làm ở đâu vậy chế ơi ?


----------



## Dương Thanh Hàm (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> Visa Schengen  làm ở đâu vậy chế ơi ?


E nhớ không nhầm thì hồi trước e làm ở Mai Thị Lựu Quận 1 á chế search goolge xem thử đi


----------



## Đoàn Kiều Nhi (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Mấy mẹ có biết bên Hà Lan có gì ngon không zạ ? mình cũng muốn làm tour du lịch qua đó với gia đình mà không biết thức ăn bên đó ra sao


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Bên Hà Lan thì mình chỉ biết mỗi mon Hutspot thôi gần nhà có bà hàng xóm ở bên đó lâu lâu bả về nấu món này ăn ngon quá chừng luôn. bả nói bên đó khẩu vị cũng không khác gì mấy bên mình đâu nên chế cứ yên tâm. Chúc chế có chuyến đi đầy ý nghĩa nha


----------



## Đoàn Kiều Nhi (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Cám ơn mẹ nha !!! vậy là mình an tâm rồi hihi!


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (17 Tháng năm 2018)

E nghe đám bạn nói bên Paris có biển nhân tạo được nhiều người đến đó nghỉ ngơi lắm nghe thích thật mà chưa thấy tận mắt mấy mẹ ai từng đi rồi cho e xin vài tấm hình nha


----------



## Hà Trọng Quyên (17 Tháng năm 2018)

Ý chế là là bãi biển này fk nhà em có ông a đi pháp rồi nên mới có hình reivew cho chế đó ) em nhìn thôi mà cũng thích đây này chứ nói gì đến chế kk


----------



## AnhKS (28 Tháng năm 2018)

tour châu âu giờ bn tiền nhỉ


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (29 Tháng năm 2018)

AnhKS đã viết:


> tour châu âu giờ bn tiền nhỉ


Đi 1 nước ko thôi như Pháp cũng tầm 1500$, còn tour 5 nước thì chắc khoản 2000$.


----------



## Metunlun (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

du lịch châu ơi là du lịch j


----------



## Sylvan Learning (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

em chưa đc đi bao giờ nên ko bít gì lun


----------



## Hồng Lâu Mộng (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Châu ơi là châu j thế


----------

